# 20gallon update



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

last night mr.bearhasyourlady came through and i traded him a few pieces of rock for a 20gallon tank. i've since moved all of the live rock (after rinsing) into the tank. hopefully, maintenance will go along faster now. all livestock is okay and for once my water is clear. i think that the sand is what was causing my brown water.

here are some crappy update pics.

condy is no longer hosting the clown...probably because she has no tentacles :/ she's also a little bleached from hiding under the rocks during recovery. the zoa frag on the left is also a little tattered but looking okay. the other frags are good.

View attachment 83798


under all the debris i couldnt see which rocks had good or bad coralline coverage. seems like most are pretty much covered. this was the least covered rock:

View attachment 83799


tankshot. as you can see, no more yellow/brown/ugly water.

View attachment 83797


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

last night to this? id say youre moving a long very well! i know when i set up my 46 again at home the sand made the water cloudy like that. also a little from the rock.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DucatiRave21 said:


> last night to this? id say youre moving a long very well! i know when i set up my 46 again at home the sand made the water cloudy like that. also a little from the rock.


yessir, took me a few hours to rinse and transfer everything. still some debris stuck on the rock, but i can live with it


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

just saw, youre Korean too?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yep. north korean roots too


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

awesome. i was in South Korea in 2001 right before the World Cup. i had a blast! esp seeing everything preparing for World Cup (I love soccer!!)

North Korean too? You Commy, hahah JK. Yea, i'm just half south korean and czech. what a mix huh, hahah.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well i am not korean at all, but i think your tank is looking good hyphen. that rock should give plenty of bio filtration for any fish in that tank.


----------



## diamond4100 (Sep 26, 2005)

Looking good man my rock for my 125 will be here this week I can't wait


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks all. still needs a lot of work. i gotta buy a lid and some better lighting. i've noticed that i still have a little cyano. even after going bare bottom and using bottled water (i have about 8 jugs of arrowhead water and they keep coming).

the 20g has about 70% new water so it cant be a nutrient issue. i feed only once every 2nd day, sometimes less. it's not nearly as bad as before, but i still see some cyano spots and that's unacceptable!

clown finally decided to explore
View attachment 83908


tank shot, you can see little bits of cyano
View attachment 83909


good thing is that i found an invert. not sure what it is though. it sucks into a white tube that's wrapped around my rock. every so often the feathery thing comes out.
View attachment 83910


thanks all. still needs a lot of work. i gotta buy a lid and some better lighting. i've noticed that i still have a little cyano. even after going bare bottom and using bottled water (i have about 8 jugs of arrowhead water and they keep coming).

the 20g has about 70% new water so it cant be a nutrient issue. i feed only once every 2nd day, sometimes less. it's not nearly as bad as before, but i still see some cyano spots and that's unacceptable!

oh, i also found a new invert on my rock...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

cyano can be quite a bitch. i pesonally have used chemiclean in the past and boy does it work! love the tomato, he's a beauty!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

mycerin works too at killing it. Very nice tank, You can always try a little rowaphos. I would add some more flow as well. Bare bottom tanks require a good deal of flow and a big skimmer.
You dont have the sand there to help anymore. Good luck and keep up the good work!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

whatre your thoughts on a closed loop system? i could take out the powerhead i have now and use it to power some flow through pvc piping on both ends of the tank.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You could use a squid or if ya have the extra cash a oceans motions, and if you really have the cash a tunze 6000 with single controller.
Now the squid i would use a mag pump rated for 900-1000 gph.
You'll lose 30 percent in the translation so i think it would be ok.
You could plumb an over the top feed and return and ya can do a calfo manifold as well. Thought i'd throw that in as well.
I would go for atleast 30 times turnover to keep the detritus in the water coulumn to get skimmed out.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

looking nice man!cant wait to see the finish project.thanks again...luis


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i am loving those rocks . what type are they?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

they kinda look like tonga branch rocks.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

luis: yeah man, the stuff looks way better in the 20g. no more crappy brown water either. i found a little chip in the glass on the 20. no biggy though, just gonna silicone it next week.

dr green/genin: believe it or not, it's all fiji (at least thats what i ordered and paid for). there are only like 3 good sized pieces. the rest are all small chunks that i arranged to make it look better than it really is







some dead coral in there, but i think they're towards the back.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

DucatiRave21 said:


> just saw, youre Korean too?


noo hes chinese.. hes a lil ship sekki
oh i was in korea in 2001 too.. wehre were u?
looks good tho


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

nice tank man, i like your pink tip anemone, i used to have one just like that.


----------

